

Tracking Down Who Runs “http://www.emmayouarenext.com/” - diydsp
http://i.imgur.com/fbfUpTh.jpg

======
diydsp
Update: The Epoch Times has reported it was a hoax:
[http://m.theepochtimes.com/n3/976588-emma-watson-nudes-
nope-...](http://m.theepochtimes.com/n3/976588-emma-watson-nudes-nope-naked-
pictures-threat-from-4chan-after-speech-is-a-hoax/)

"created by a marketing company Rantic, in conjunction with a pseudo-news
outlet Fox Weekly. "

